

Microsoft’s TypeScript Fills A Long-standing Void In JavaScript - jgemedina
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2012/10/microsofts-typescript-fills-a-long-standing-void-in-javascript.php

======
eranation
Yep, Just waiting for the eclipse/IDEA plugin...

